# Marketing a t-shirt idea



## Vinny46 (Mar 15, 2013)

*If I have a licensed t-shirt design(That is copyrighted, trademarked, & patented) under my name, and I want to have a t-shirt company use this design to produce and sell. How can I find these T-shirt companies in my local area?*


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do a google or yahoo search for contract screen printers. Also check the yellow pages.

You could also include your Name and Location in this forum's Profile. People will find you.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Vinny46 said:


> *If I have a licensed t-shirt design(That is copyrighted, trademarked, & patented) under my name, and I want to have a t-shirt company use this design to produce and sell. How can I find these T-shirt companies in my local area?*


I doubt that you trademarked and patented the t-shirt design, as a t-shirt design is not eligible for those types of IP protection. So at best, you only have a copyright. If the design is actually a logo or character, then it's possible to register it as a trademark.

I'm confused what you mean by "licensed" t-shirt design. If you used existing licensed artwork in your design, then it's unlikely you can copyright or trademark it yourself. If you created the design as original artwork, then it's not licensed until you negotiate a deal for someone else to use your design under a licensing agreement.


----------



## AISportswear (May 14, 2013)

T-shirt companies typically complete orders for customers in bulk, and are not responsible for distributing them to the end users. It sounds like you want a company to take over the entire process. If that is the case, you must have a very profitable design for a company to consider this.


----------



## wallace (Feb 5, 2013)

You might want to look at woot.com. They hold contests each week for a design and if they pick yours, you get a check and a cut of the sales. Just an idea for your design.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it's t-shirtwoot. Woot sells merchandise.


----------

